# Keeping Pets in Shanghai?



## ALC_SH (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi! 

I am coming over to this exciting city soon and am hoping to bring my pet dog along with me. However, I am fairly hesitant as I have a few questions. Hoping some of the more experienced on this forum can help give some advice and provide some assurance.

1) I understand that many, if not most public parks in the city, are not open to dogs. As such where can I or do most of you pet owners walk your dog?

2) As such, is there any particular districts/areas in the city that is more pet-friendly? I am hoping to meet some expat pet owners as well so my dog can make some new friends as well. Are there any meetups for expat pets? 

3) I understand that foreign pet food brands that we might be more familiar with are available in some stores, however is it convenient and affordable? Are there tips on getting access to these foreign brands in a more convenient method? 

Thank you so much!! It would be great if I could bring my dog along with me. 

Cheers,
ALC


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Think it depends on the size of the dog. Smaller are much better accepted then larger by the Chinese population. The registration process is cumbersome and expensive (price depends per district with downtown being most expensive). For the registration you need connections and your landlord to sign for OK. That makes keeping a dog in an apartment not the easiest way. Suburban places (hong qiao and further out/jinqiao and surroundings) have lots of public space along rd side where you can walk him. Make sure you clean up the mess. In those area you can meet many other pet owners.
Health care and food are ok to get although prices are a bit higher then in EU (and assume US) because there is simply less need.


----------



## jason.mantle1 (Jun 4, 2013)

ALC_SH said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am coming over to this exciting city soon and am hoping to bring my pet dog along with me. However, I am fairly hesitant as I have a few questions. Hoping some of the more experienced on this forum can help give some advice and provide some assurance.
> 
> ...


Hello there!

Sadly, most public parks in Shanghai don't allow dogs, but the Moon River Sculpture Park (entrance fee applied) allow dogs. You just need to bring all that is neccessary to pick up after your dog. 
You can also look for kennels which might allow your dog to use their facility for free 

Foreign pet food brands are quite convenient, don't worry.

Good luck!


----------



## SebastianBeijing (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi ALC_SH, what breed is your dog? 
There are severe restrictions for dogs in China in parks and other public places and there is a legal height limit at 35.5 centimeters. 

Good luck,
Sebastian


----------

